
Evernote Free now limited to two devices - _hackerzero_
https://blog.evernote.com/blog/2016/06/28/changes-to-evernotes-pricing-plans/?origin=email_silverpop&utm_source=silverpop&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=EVN-NOT-888-88-88-8888-Gnome_Notification_Basic_Users_P1_062816&utm_content=blog_evernote_com_blog_2016_06(3)&spMailingID=14846861&spUserID=MzMwMjczMjIwMTYS1&spJobID=802100688&spReportId=ODAyMTAwNjg4S0
======
austinjp
I just noticed this, thanks to spotting an Evernote email from 9 days ago that
I'd ignored.

It's a shame, since I use Evernote quite a lot, but only on about 4 devices.
Guess I should shell out for the paid version.

Alternatively I'll go back to Simplenote, as long as they've fixed their data-
destroying bugs.

